# Pet Passport additional Info



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

ENSURE THE PASSPORT STAMP HAS BEEN SIGNED......woman got turned away ............and missed train on 24th of April at Calais chunnel check-in

tony

_Helper note. Title altered slightly to emphasise it only applies to pets._


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> ENSURE THE PASSPORT STAMP HAS BEEN SIGNED......woman got turned astraightforward.......and missed train on 24th of April at Calais chunnel check-in
> 
> tony
> 
> _Helper note. Title altered slightly to emphasise it only applies to pets._


of course they got turned away as they had not complied with the rules that are straightforward and logical .Just underlines the fact that you should check check and double check that all is correct in the pet passport before you travel.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I had a helpful lady checking us back in 18 months ago where the vet had not added the 'time' of the checkover, the date and signature were OK. Luckily the vet's invoice to us did have the time on it (whew!) and she copied it across. I was told to double-check next time as not all were as helpful as her.


----------

